# The wife showing off



## Sharkbait (Jul 9, 2004)

Heading into the 5th month and starting to show, a lot just within the last week...    :thumbsup:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 9, 2004)

Your going to have to keep updating this thread (If your wife doesnt mind).

We are all watching the little "urchin" grow with yous 

Congrats again


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jul 9, 2004)

> Your going to have to keep updating this thread (If your wife doesnt mind).
> 
> We are all watching the little "urchin" grow with yous



Indeed!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 9, 2004)

:salute:  Will do!   :thumbsup:


----------



## jadin (Jul 9, 2004)

Three cheers for animated gif's!


----------

